# What National Radio Station do you listen to?



## brian.mobile (20 Jan 2007)

I'm doing some research on this......

Please let me know what _National_ Radio Station you listen (the most) to.

EG: Today FM, Radio 1, 2 FM, NewsTalk, R na G etc...

Ta

BM


----------



## PM1234 (20 Jan 2007)

Newstalk early in the morning. 
Ian Dempsey Today FM travelling to work. 
Matt Cooper coming home from work. 
Radio 1 and Newstalk at the weekends.

Out of interest are you doing research for potential advertising or ...?


----------



## tallpaul (20 Jan 2007)

Radio 1 (Morning Ireland) first thing.

DCAL 103.2 traffic programme on the way to work.

(If I'm not in work then Tubridy on Radio 1)

DCAL 103.2 traffic programme on the way home from work, or sometimes Hooky on Newstalk.

TodayFM on the weekends...


----------



## Guest109 (20 Jan 2007)

morning ireland ,radio ulster 11 am to 1 45 ,liveline to 3 00  most days


----------



## JP1234 (21 Jan 2007)

Today FM is about the only one, depending on what shift I am on it can be a bit of Ian Dempsey, Ray Darcy, Matt Cooper and Tom Dunne. Don't tend to have the radio on at the weekend unless we are in the car and that would normally be football coverage.


----------



## auto320 (21 Jan 2007)

Rte 1 and 2, Newstalk, Dublin Country Mix.

Re the last, did anyone notice that when they rebranded the station from "Country FM" to "Dublin Country Mix", the announcers appear to have been told told to pronounce the name with a gap between "country" and "mix". Obviously the image makers were terified that the call sign would come out as "Dublin c**t remix"

It has got to the stage now that they almost go for a smoke break between the words "country" and "mix"


----------



## Guest127 (22 Jan 2007)

today fm until 12.45 then radio 1 leave it there until approx 4.30 then back to matt cooper. very very very very annoyed last saturday. headed off last saturday at 12.00 to visit relative in university college hospital in galway. 12 news as on today fm. nothing untoward. heard the 1.00 news as well. again nothing. stopped for lunch at broomfield house hotel in mullingar ( approx 1.45) headed off again and as today fm was switching to footie for mrs cu's sanity changed over to 2fm. 2 guys from some lunatic asylum obviously had control of the station and it was really really bad. however at 3pm they were reunited with the asylum staff and left. 3pm news on 2fm. ''3 more wards at university hospital galway have been closed due to winter vomiting bug'' eeeeeekkkkkkkk. stopped the motor and rang relative. relative wasn't aware of ban on visitors but just to be sure rang the hospital. put through to nurse on ward and sure enough that ward had been closed to visitors. don't know how long for but today fm never mentioned it on the two news' we heard. and we listened to the 4 & 5pm news and needless to say it wasn't mentioned again. so hats off to 2fm for at least being up todate and sod today fm for repeating the same news over and over and over.so its fairly obvious where today fm dont spend any money. ( the reason I switch over as 12.45 daily now that I think of it). if 2fm just kept the mutual admiration society in check might just listen to it more often. most saturdays I just spend watching the telly or cutting the grass etc so I never had to listen to those two ejeets who were on before 3pm on Saturday. and never will again. hopefully. 180 wasted miles. what would the green party make of that? 
rant over.


----------



## aonfocaleile (22 Jan 2007)

Today fm in the morning but will be switching to 2fm shortly once the new breakfast show is up and running. I think the Ian dempsey show has got a bit tired lately. I had 98fm on this morning...pure drivel.

Usually listen to Matt Cooper on the way home from work

2fm at the weekends - like Robbie Irwin's sports programme for an overview of whats happening and John Clarkes oldies show (although as the head of programming at 2fm where hes trying to get in touch with the youth of the nation, why he allows his own programme to be aired is beyond me  ).

Some of you might be interested in this; http://www.medialive.ie/Radio/radio.html. Its the JLNR figures so you can see who listens to what station, when.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Jan 2007)

Radio 1. As I don't know how to switch over. Stupid car radio.


----------



## Newby (22 Jan 2007)

Only listen at peak times really.

Morning - Newstalk / RTE1 (it depends on how much the piece on Newstalk irritates me)
Evening - Today FM (Last Word) / Newstalk (Off the Ball)
Weekends - Today FM / Newstalk mainly


----------



## Carpenter (22 Jan 2007)

Radio 1 weekdays, Lyric on weekends and a little bit of local radio as well.  Can't abide 2FM, but then again I am getting older....


----------



## Cahir (22 Jan 2007)

Mostly Today FM, Newstalk and Phantom but I also listen to 2fm on a Friday from 6-9.


----------



## ney001 (22 Jan 2007)

2fm or today fm


----------



## Fingalian (22 Jan 2007)

RTE 1 and Lyric FM


----------



## Bamhan (22 Jan 2007)

Today FM if I am in the car alone, which is week days.
Ian Dempsey and Ray D'Arcy going to work and Matt Cooper coming home, have to switch over when he puts on the dreadful TJ and TJ guard mokcing thingy though as the voices go through me.

At weekends more liekly to be RTE 1.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Jan 2007)

Newstalk is the default setting - I'm hooked (no pun intended) after only a few months of it going nationwide.

Others that get a look in:

Today FM for gift grub
Morning Irl if a boring topic on Newstalk
Fairly even re Hook Vs Cooper, depends on what they are on about (Radio 1 if I'm desparate & its not the farming news)
Newstalk sports after 7 if I'm still in the car

Weekends is today fm territory:

Very last Word
Business Show
Sssssunday Sssssupplement
maybe Newstalk for the Wide Angle or whatever its called

Local radio depending on what sport they cover & the very occasional bit of trad (but the risk of Country N Irish is usually too much of a deterrant).

Yet to venture into Vincent Browne's lair but I gather that the only decent current affairs show I'm missing


----------



## gearoidmm (22 Jan 2007)

Morning Ireland for the headlines and then podcasts all day.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Jan 2007)

None!


----------



## Alex (23 Jan 2007)

i like 2fm.


----------



## niceoneted (23 Jan 2007)

Today Fm mostly. Sunday business show and suday supplement are a must. 
Getting tired of Dempsey and Darcy in the mornings so have been switchiing to Gerry Ryan in lieu of Darcy ...you know what they say a change is as good as a rest. Matt Cooper in the evenings and Tom Dunne is a legend. I miss Ray Foley at night time he was wild!


----------



## ninsaga (23 Jan 2007)

Today FM & occasionally to LangerFM


----------



## brian.mobile (26 Jan 2007)

ninsaga said:


> Today FM & occasionally to LangerFM


 
Thanks all, interesting results, but - Langer FM????

BM


----------



## ninsaga (26 Jan 2007)

also know as 96FM


----------



## denise1234 (28 Jan 2007)

2fm and Today FM - looking forward to seeing what new breakfast show on 2fm like. Ian Dempsey getting bit boring - same stuff day after day.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jan 2007)

I listen to the red hot sounds of _Radio Gaga_. Do I win a tenner?


----------



## Guest127 (29 Jan 2007)

denise: agree with   you on dempsey. try the 'other' radio one. Chris Moyles. absolutely brilliant.


----------



## macnas (30 Jan 2007)

Bring back 5-7-live and put the wild mooney in the compost heap. Return Creedon to where he was.  Give that Dave Fanning some gobstoppers and choke him. We have too much of that hyena on sport at 6.30 every! night. Give us a decent Arts program AND QUIT MESSING around with the radio schedules. It was a case of dumbing down?


----------



## Danmo (7 Feb 2007)

98 Fm on way to work
Matt Cooper on way home
Some Radio 2 (Gerry Ryan on Sat) and 98 FM (80' show) on Sun


----------



## Deirdra (7 Feb 2007)

Absolutely right Macnas!

Live:
Radio 1: mornings and Sundays late mornings, Joe Duffy, once in a blue moon.

Podcasts:
BBC Radio 4 and 5 for podcasts 
RTE 2 fm Ryan Weekly


----------



## envelope (19 Feb 2007)

Dublins Country Mix (which seems to have a long range , got it in tullamore )
its even better now that there is no sign of Chris Barry's talk show on the way home from work.

Usually Today fm and 2fm if im down the country .


----------



## gipimann (19 Feb 2007)

Mostly Today FM - I wake up with Ian Dempsey  & if I'm off work I listen to the two Rays (D'arcy and Foley).

Switch to RTE1 for 5pm news, then a bit of local radio (LMFM), and back to Today FM for Tom Dunne while I surf!

Weekends mostly TodayFM - football, Phil Cawley and Jim O Neill and the 2 Sunday talk shows.


----------



## sulo (20 Feb 2007)

Listen to Today FM /Newstalk in the morning - on way home listen to either Matt Cooper or George Hook!...  

Like Moncrieff if I leave work early


----------



## Brianp (20 Feb 2007)

today fm with ray and the team..... then matt cooper for the drive home.


----------



## ninsaga (20 Feb 2007)

Have recently had enough of stupid radio adds & people bickering so I'm now starting to chill out on Lyric FM !


----------



## Northerngirl (20 Feb 2007)

I really miss John Kelly who is now on some ridiculous slot in the afternoon, great mix of world music and altenative to the commercial stuff. Morning  Ireland, then Gerry Ryan or Talkback on Radio Ulster, cant listen to Pat Kenny for more that 10seconds.  Really enjoy Jonathon Ross on BBC Radio 3 on Saturday mornings.


----------



## Delboy (20 Feb 2007)

i listened to Newstalk in the morning, but was getting more and more sick of the 'right on' slant of Gilroy and Byrne...it reached it's nadir yesterday morning when Ger Gilroy interviewed JJ Barrett who wanted his fathers medals back from the GAA becuase of God save the Queen. During the interview Gilroy landed a 'low blow' reminding Barrett how he allegedly assaulted a referee in the 70's in Kerry, and what right had he now to talk about 'violent' anthems. Unbelievable stunt to pull in an interview.

So it's RTE1 now and switch to my MP3 player if they've nothing interesting on.
Matt Cooper in the evening with the odd check in on what newstalk or RTE 1 are talking about.


----------

